# Do i need a dust collection setup



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

I am new and don't really know all the reasons for a dust collection setup why and how much do they cost I have a shop vac so do I need one


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Depends on what machines you have. If you are using a scroll saw, maybe not. If you have a planer, probably. Dust collection makes for a nice work area. Keeps the machine clean and the floors chip free. You can go as small as a shop vac to a full blown dust collection system. A single bagger is good for a single machine. You can move the DC from machine to machine. Woodworking and dust collecting go together.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Chan, I've been reading your posts. Recommend you get N95 dust masks in bulk (I posted you a link in another thread) and get a high tech device called a push broom, a whisk broom, and a dust pan. You're 13 years old, out in the garage, and your main (only?) power tool I think you said is a new circ saw, right? Masks and brooms, dude. Start building and spend money on material and good hand tools. IMO. I bet you'll one day start looking at shop vacs and maybe an air compressor before you really need a true DC.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

SteveEl said:


> Chan, I've been reading your posts. Recommend you get N95 dust masks in bulk (I posted you a link in another thread) and get a high tech device called a push broom, a whisk broom, and a dust pan. You're 13 years old, out in the garage, and your main (only?) power tool I think you said is a new circ saw, right? Masks and brooms, dude. Start building and spend money on material and good hand tools. IMO. I bet you'll one day start looking at shop vacs and maybe an air compressor before you really need a true DC.


Ditto on the dust masks. You won't need DC for a while and until you have more equipment. It's a good idea to wear a dust mask for some operations even after you have DC.

Remember that the bad effects of breathing particulates occur over time. You are young. Get in the habit of taking care of your lungs now so you can look forward to a long enjoyment of woodworking.

J


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

SteveEl said:


> Chan, I've been reading your posts. Recommend you get N95 dust masks in bulk (I posted you a link in another thread) and get a high tech device called a push broom, a whisk broom, and a dust pan. You're 13 years old, out in the garage, and your main (only?) power tool I think you said is a new circ saw, right? Masks and brooms, dude. Start building and spend money on material and good hand tools. IMO. I bet you'll one day start looking at shop vacs and maybe an air compressor before you really need a true DC.


I will and all the dust masks I see say disposable how many times can u were the same one


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Technically, I don't know. But when I take mine off, I generally put it in a brown paper bag, to keep off the dust but let it still dry out. I keep the bag in an empty and uncovered 10lbs coffee can nailed to the wall above my bench. If you have a working window in your garage, a $10 box fan will give you a lot of fresh air too. I usually did my sweeping starting at the driveway and pushed stuff back into the garage toward the window, while the fan blew the dusty cloud out the window ahead of me. The idea was to keep any loose staples and nails into instead of out into the driveway. I figured I had a better chance of finding them all that way, and with the fan sucking in fresh air from behind me, I didn't choke too bad. If you save sawdust and moisten it just a little, then spread it out when sweeping that will help keep down dust too. If you make mud, it was too much water. Small bites with the broom, not gusto macho ones. If you mask starts to smell, or look foul, or your throat gets scratchy, or you start pulling air in thru the little plastic exhaust port (which is for breathing out not in) its time for a new one. Or whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

My shop has four windows 2 on both sides and the breeze comes in then back out so I have plenty of fresh air I will post a pic soon


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man,
Dust collectors are really nice to have, and like he said above, keeps the space clean, and chips off the floor. I would use a shop vac for now, and get a broom and some dust masks. Then once you get into woodworking a little bit more, and make some nice projects, sell them, ect, invest in one. You'll love it, but it isn't necessary right off the bat. I've had my shop for about 4 years, and just got a collector 6 months ago.


----------



## Trackengr (Feb 26, 2011)

Dust masks are a must. You may also think about a hat or bandanna to keep the dust out of your hair. You will be surprised how much gets caught there and shakes out for you to breath. One thing that I have done is setup a portable fan with the inlet covered by an air conditioner/heater filter. This really helps when you cannot open windows. Also, don't forget the safety glasses.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Dust mask hardly due any good. The reason for dust collection is your health and then keeping the shop clean. If you don't use a dust collector then invest in a respirator with filters. Home Depot , Lowes etc sell them for $24-$30 a reasonable cost for your good health.

If you decide on a dust collector they have the Harbor Freight 2 hp for $139.00 with coulpons out of WOOD and other magazines. You will also need a hose to connect it to your machines. Later you can set up a more permanent system if you would like.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Dust mask hardly due any good. The reason for dust collection is your health and then keeping the shop clean. If you don't use a dust collector then invest in a respirator with filters. Home Depot , Lowes etc sell them for $24-$30 a reasonable cost for your good health.


Ditto! Dust mask do not make air tight seals on your face. Air takes the path of least resistance, which is around the mask. You want a resperator with cartridge filters for particulates. You can use the same one for fiberglass insulation too. It will provide an air tight seal on your face meaning much better protection.


----------



## A-1 Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

If your budget will allow I would get a dust collector . Harbor Frieght has a good one for about $130 . I have had 3 and have used them for years. Why three ? because they are cheep and I can use them in zones. A dust mask I use is a reusable one that can be cleaned called Dust b gone. They cost more than a paper filter but you only buy them once.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Most dust masks don't cut it for me either. But then I found 3m's N95 particulate certified mask... for straight up wood dust, they work for me. If I'm playing with more toxic stuff I suit up with the darth vader respirator.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you like to breathe? There is nasty stuff in wood dust. IMHO dust collection is a must have, and even then I use a respirator as well. I know it's not cheap, but it is well worth the investment...


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Red, did you ever get a sander? And what kind of finishes are you using?

DB, last I knew, Red's only power tools were a circ and a drill. Do you wear a full particulate respirator when you drive a circ cutting a pine 2x4?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Nope, typically I use those tools outdoors, and just let the chips fly! No need there. Plenty of fresh air!


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

SteveEl said:


> Hey Red, did you ever get a sander? And what kind of finishes are you using?
> 
> DB, last I knew, Red's only power tools were a circ and a drill. Do you wear a full particulate respirator when you drive a circ cutting a pine 2x4?


Not yet but I am saving up I recently bought some chickens that's why I haven't bought one


----------

